# 5km - timings



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Since January ive been trying to run 5km at least twice a week in an aim to get overall fitness up and shift fat.

Best time so far is 36mins and 10s which I'm happy with.

The more I've run, the longer I've been able to run without a break. Starting at 2min walk 1 min run to being able to run 2km in under 15mins  (rest of the 5k is tough at that pace atm)

So, who cardios? What times you posting?

In before cardio is gay. It's anti gay because I can outrun you muscular bumboys.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Did 10k couple years ago in 46 mins. Last year in Richmond park did it in 49 mins


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

In around 20 mins for 5km. best 10km ive done is 39min 33 seconds thats at 6ft 90kg.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> In around 20 mins for 5km. best 10km ive done is 39min 33 seconds thats at 6ft 90kg.


 Did u use that bike in your avi? There's no way I'd get quicker than 45 at peak


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> In around 20 mins for 5km. best 10km ive done is 39min 33 seconds thats at 6ft 90kg.


 That's 15km/h average...

not saying that's bullshit, but that's bullshit.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> That's 15km/h average...
> 
> not saying that's bullshit, but that's bullshit.


 how is that? Ive been in the army infantry for 6 years. my avergae running pace is 6 min 50 per mile when out running with friends, obviously race pace is quicker than that.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

ive friends run 5km in 16 mins now thats good going.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> how is that? Ive been in the army infantry for 6 years. my avergae running pace is 6 min 50 per mile when out running with friends, obviously race pace is quicker than that.


 Well if true, good running pal! :thumbup1:


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> ive friends run 5km in 16 mins now thats good going.


 How is Mo?


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Well if true, good running pal! :thumbup1:


 It's 100% true. Around 20mins for 5km is average for most fit guys in our unit. Below 19 mins is considered good


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Kill Kcal said:


> How is Mo?


 Mo would be having a bad day if he ran in the 16's for 5k mate he runs 13 min 40


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> That's 15km/h average...
> 
> not saying that's bullshit, but that's bullshit.


 10km in 39:33 is impressive, but certainly not extraordinary. World record is 26:18. There are thousands of club runners who would knock off 6 miles in 40 minutes in an rainy Wednesday evening without much effort.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> 10km in 39:33 is impressive, but certainly not extraordinary. World record is 26:18. There are thousands of club runners who would knock off 6 miles in 40 minutes in an rainy Wednesday evening without much effort.


 Who frequent bodybuilding forums?


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> Mo would be having a bad day if he ran in the 16's for 5k mate he runs 13 min 40


 I was only joking fella.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

36mins for 5k today! Felt like is taken it easy as well!

Aiming for 35mins next week!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Since January ive been trying to run 5km at least twice a week in an aim to get overall fitness up and shift fat.
> 
> Best time so far is 36mins and 10s which I'm happy with.
> 
> ...


 5 k 36 mins...I used to do 5k in 17 mins!


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:


> Who frequent bodybuilding forums?


 me 

http://thepowerof10.info/athletes/profile.aspx?athleteid=376231


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Best I've ever done a 5k is probably low twenties -probably about 25mins just now. 45mins for 10k is my best haven't ran in ages though!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> 5 k 36 mins...I used to do 5k in 17 mins!


 We all "used to" do something mate...

I used to "run" 5k in 40min+


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> We all "used to" do something mate...
> 
> I used to "run" 5k in 40min+


 If you want to get your time down you gotta do up hill shuttle runs mate...you'd piss it in a few months of doing em!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Best 10k is just under 50 minutes, literally a few seconds under. That was at 15 stones, I'm nearly 2 stones lighter now so I reckon I could go lower.

I've never done a properly timed a 5k, I'd be looking at ~23 minutes maybe.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I have been considering to join the Marines for the past few months and have been working on my 5k. Currently it is at 20.23 timed on a treadmill and my 2400m is sub 9 minutes consistently. I have always done a lot of running though.



DappaDonDave said:


> 36mins for 5k today! Felt like is taken it easy as well!
> 
> Aiming for 35mins next week!


 Add in some hill sprints once a week, you will see your time drop ridiculously quick.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I did 6k on Wednesday, and endomondo said the best 5km for that run was 25:50... might be able to shave a bit off that as it was drizzly, 0 deg with a bit of a wind. So I think 24 min would be doable if I went for it on a good day.

I don't do that much running at all, started just over a year ago. I was [email protected] to start with... could barley manage 2 miles without dying lol. I made newbie gains pretty quick but then my progress has been slow due to getting little niggly injuries (I guess from just not running for 15+ years lol). Starting to get there now though.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

34.52 with a 1min walk at the beginning whilst I fannied with my Apple Watch!

Gainz!


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

DappaDonDave said:


> Since January ive been trying to run 5km at least twice a week in an aim to get overall fitness up and shift fat.
> 
> Best time so far is 36mins and 10s which I'm happy with.
> 
> ...


 Running on treadmill or outdoors


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Just get a mix of high intensity interval training in. Eg tredmill at incline 5 speed between 16-24km 30secs on jump off rest 30 and repeat for 20 mins. Brilliant way to build up fitness and also a mix of long slow runs with sort fast runs.


----------



## FiveFiveSix (Mar 2, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> I have been considering to join the Marines for the past few months and have been working on my 5k. Currently it is at 20.23 timed on a treadmill and my 2400m is sub 9 minutes consistently. I have always done a lot of running though.
> 
> Add in some hill sprints once a week, you will see your time drop ridiculously quick.


 Best thing to practice if joining the Bootnecks is dick sucking mate.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

FiveFiveSix said:


> Best thing to practice if joining the Bootnecks is dick sucking mate.


 Is this from personal experience?


----------



## FiveFiveSix (Mar 2, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Is this from personal experience?


 Nah mate we just eat pussy in the Army infantry


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

FiveFiveSix said:


> Nah mate we just eat pussy in the Army infantry


 LOL


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

30 mins would be average for a middle aged male I would say.

I'm by no means quick and used to do 5km on the treadmill every lunchtime which took me 30 mins, just used to do it to keep fitness levels up.


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

time on treadmill doesn't equate well to running outside so dont worry about any of that ! just try and increase the speed by a fraction every few minutes and you will be just fine .


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

aseeby19 said:


> time on treadmill doesn't equate well to running outside so dont worry about any of that ! just try and increase the speed by a fraction every few minutes and you will be just fine .


 fu**ing right it doesn't, all about pace, treadmill is easy, running outdoors, no so much.

All good fun, did the uphill sprints after doing a quick 2km jog today, almost threw up, cheers guys!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Since January ive been trying to run 5km at least twice a week in an aim to get overall fitness up and shift fat.
> 
> Best time so far is 36mins and 10s which I'm happy with.
> 
> ...


 If you want to train for a 5km run mate you need to get your sprints in.

6 x 500 metres

So if it takes you 60secs to run 500m times 60 by three and thats your rest period between sprints.

Then gradually shorten your rest period 10 secs per week and you will be running 5km in under 21mins in no time at all.

You need to be training more than twice a week or you wont make much progress.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> If you want to train for a 5km run mate you need to get your sprints in.
> 
> 6 x 500 metres
> 
> ...


 Progress is fine pal, thanks.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Since January ive been trying to run 5km at least twice a week in an aim to get overall fitness up and shift fat.
> 
> Best time so far is 36mins and 10s which I'm happy with.
> 
> ...


 You ain't out running anyone pal, thanks... :thumb:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> You ain't out running anyone pal, thanks... :thumb:


 Good job it's not a race, as the post you kindly quoted shows, it's to improve overall fitness.

Thanks for your continued support.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Good job it's not a race, as the post you kindly quoted shows, it's to improve overall fitness.
> 
> Thanks for your continued support.


 You don't need it mate your on fir


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> You don't need it mate your on fir


 Come on baby light my fire


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> You don't need it mate your on fir


 Your inspirational comments have led to a PB 34m 10secs, thank you kind friend.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I did a half marathon last year and did the 1st 10k in 49 mins, best before that was 56 mins for 10k and 25 for 5k. I have bad ankle ligaments now since the half marathon so dont run at all.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Your inspirational comments have led to a PB 34m 10secs, thank you kind friend.


 Your not pushing hard enough! Dem deh pussy gains brah!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Your not pushing hard enough! Dem deh pussy gains brah!


 Gaaaaaaar, next time I'll do it running backwards! Muscle confusion!!!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Gaaaaaaar, next time I'll do it running backwards! Muscle confusion!!!


 Try running up hill backwards...srs pure evil!!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Try running up hill backwards...srs pure evil!!


 Try running downhill backwards, £250 from you've been framed


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Try running downhill backwards, £250 from you've been framed


 That's easy...same as running up but the oposite direction!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I've got one of these OCR obstacle runs tomorrow. Say's 'no less than 10 miles' but apparently last year it was 12.8 miles... so pretty much half a marathon up and down dale through fvcking mud. One of these things that when someone asks you 3 month in advance you say 'yeah whatever', now the time is here I'm not feeling so blasé about it lol

Reckon I'll be lucky to average 11:30/mile. Been doing 10:00s in training (the limited bits I've done) through hilly fields, but that's without the obstacles, jerry can's to carry and rugby players trying to take you down!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Making dem run gainz.

32m 40s today!


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

How you getting on with this @DappaDonDave??


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Donny dog said:


> How you getting on with this @DappaDonDave??


 Binned it off, running is boring.

All about them gainz son!


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> Binned it off, running is boring.
> 
> All about them gainz son!


 Hahaha. I thought as much.

Mate, you should of stuck with it. Once you build up to a certain level and you can leave the house knowing you aren't going to feel like you're dying with every step you genuinely begin to enjoy it.

I guess you just don't have the heart for gainz and cardio combined! :tongue:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Donny dog said:


> Hahaha. I thought as much.
> 
> Mate, you should of stuck with it. Once you build up to a certain level and you can leave the house knowing you aren't going to feel like you're dying with every step you genuinely begin to enjoy it.
> 
> I guess you just don't have the heart for gainz and cardio combined! :tongue:


 But why does that matter if I can bench and deadlift, then walk like an out of breath ape everywhere.

Too many "cardio" guys in my office running 5km in 2mins.

One woman said, look at him, he's too thin, wouldn't know what to do with him, I'd get my arms round him twice or snap him.

Ain't no one saying that about a tubby weightlifter lol


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> But why does that matter if I can bench and deadlift, then walk like an out of breath ape everywhere.
> 
> Too many "cardio" guys in my office running 5km in 2mins.
> 
> ...


 I largely agree.

Its most noticeable in the types that do about 3000 miles a week on a racing bike.

When I still lived in Donny, there was a lad at my old work that used to come in on his racing bike every day from Sheffield!! 42 fu**ing miles a day he used to do.

The overalls he used to wear absolutely drowned him and I used to worry about him when I saw him go in the shower block at the end of shift. It must have been like a tsunami hitting him.

Sometimes I used to force myself on him and bum him just for the laugh.

Anyway I digress.

Theres no reason you can't be lean, toned, strong and fit all at once. Plenty do.

Enjoy cardiac arrest by the time you're 50!! :lol:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Donny dog said:


> I largely agree.
> 
> Its most noticeable in the types that do about 3000 miles a week on a racing bike.
> 
> ...


 I was aiming for 45, I'll take fiddy.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> Since January ive been trying to run 5km at least twice a week in an aim to get overall fitness up and shift fat.
> 
> Best time so far is 36mins and 10s which I'm happy with.
> 
> ...


 I ran a 5k (first time doing any running ever) last week. only started doing any cardio at new year.

i was aiming for 25 min and I got 26:10 for completion, felt like my chest was gonna pop.

I also couldnt walk on my knee for two days after, seriously painful, probably pushed a bit too much.

Gonna stick to the rowing machine and rope climb machine from now on.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Donny dog said:


> Hahaha. I thought as much.
> 
> Mate, you should of stuck with it. Once you build up to a certain level and you can leave the house knowing you aren't going to feel like you're dying with every step you genuinely begin to enjoy it.
> 
> I guess you just don't have the heart for gainz and cardio combined! :tongue:


 I thought the point was to make yourself feel like your dying?

Like how lifting sessions should be so intense you are shaking after.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I ran a 5k (first time doing any running ever) last week. only started doing any cardio at new year.
> 
> i was aiming for 25 min and I got 26:10 for completion, felt like my chest was gonna pop.
> 
> ...


 You're what I call, a cvnt.

No hard feelings though.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I ran a 5k (first time doing any running ever) last week. only started doing any cardio at new year.
> 
> i was aiming for 25 min and I got 26:10 for completion, felt like my chest was gonna pop.
> 
> ...


 PS, what do you bench and deadlift? Lol


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> You're what I call, a cvnt.
> 
> No hard feelings though.


 Cheeky 

I did it to win a bet with a guy from my work though so I may have forced myself to do it.



DappaDonDave said:


> PS, what do you bench and deadlift? Lol


 A whole load of s**t 

1RM as of Sep 2016:

Bench 110

DL 150 (shocking I know)

Squat 150

I dont flat bench anymore though, I do chest weighted dips + Inclines.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Cheeky
> 
> I did it to win a bet with a guy from my work though so I may have forced myself to do it.
> 
> ...


 Cvnt lol


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I thought the point was to make yourself feel like your dying?
> 
> Like how lifting sessions should be so intense you are shaking after.


 No not if you're just doing it for enjoyment. A 5k in under 25 minutes at a comfortable pace where you finish only just out of breath but your breathing and heart rate is back to resting pace in under 5 minutes is easily doable.

In fact, and this isn't me having a dig at anyone here, id say if you can't do that whilst still under 40ish then you've probably got issues.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Donny dog said:


> No not if you're just doing it for enjoyment. A 5k in under 25 minutes at a comfortable pace where you finish only just out of breath but your breathing and heart rate is back to resting pace in under 5 minutes is easily doable.
> 
> In fact, and this isn't me having a dig at anyone here, id say if you can't do that whilst still under 40ish then you've probably got issues.


 Im gonna go ahead and say I 100% cant do that. I was f**ked after for a good 15 mins.

And it wasnt comfortable.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Im gonna go ahead and say I 100% cant do that. I was f**ked after for a good 15 mins.
> 
> And it wasnt comfortable.


 Well if you aren't a regular runner mate then it's understandable that you were hanging out your arse for a while after.

I can assure you though, if you kept at it then it would definitely become an awful lot easier.

And you'd have increased stamina during lifting sessions too. Added bonus.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Donny dog said:


> Well if you aren't a regular runner mate then it's understandable that you were hanging out your arse for a while after.
> 
> I can assure you though, if you kept at it then it would definitely become an awful lot easier.
> 
> And you'd have increased stamina during lifting sessions too. Added bonus.


 gone from none to 3 days a week, hopefully should be able to keep at it. :thumb


----------

